# Panels and Drawers - slot cutting



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I got this 'Back to Basics Cabinet Construction' book as I'm trying to absorb as much info as possible before I start making one and noticed that it tells you to dry fit drawers and panel frames and to run a slot cutter bit along the inside of both for bottoms and panels. I guess I assumed that this was done to the individual components before assembly. Also I would think running a slot cutter into a corner would create a round recess for the bottoms and panels. Is this book right and am I missing something?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think your must be reading that wrong but the book could be wrong too, I'm not familiar with that one. 

Easiest thing to do is cut your dado/grooves on the table saw, whether that's with a dado stack or a couple passes with a single blade.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

bofa said:


> I got this 'Back to Basics Cabinet Construction' book as I'm trying to absorb as much info as possible before I start making one and noticed that it tells you to dry fit drawers and panel frames and to run a slot cutter bit along the inside of both for bottoms and panels. *I guess I assumed that this was done to the individual components before assembly.* Also I would think running a slot cutter into a corner would create a round recess for the bottoms and panels. Is this book right and am I missing something?


This is correct, you're just reading the book perhaps a bit too literally. A dry fit means you can take it back apart.

Firemedic is right, doing it on the table saw is so much easier and faster.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha, there's even pictures showing it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The author is obviously an author... Not a woodworker.

They say those who can do and those who can't teach / write. While that's by no means true across the board I think it just may be on this one :yes:

Throw book away, buy this:
Amazon.com: Illustrated Cabinetmaking: How to Design and Construct Furniture That Works (9781565233690): Bill Hylton: Books

It's thorough and covers most aspects of furniture construction too.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

www.amazon.com/gp/product/1565233697

Second try

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

At first I thought that it was a really dumb idea, but I suppose if you have limited tools it might be an option.

Still, if you cut those pieces on a table saw, you already have an easier solution with less tools.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright maybe I will on my next amazon order. I have another on the way from Rockler. Sheesh what a waste of $20.

cocheseusa - I thought that might be true but the rounded corners in the slot was a red flag. Because then youd have to round off the corners of whatever insert you use.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

bofa said:


> Alright maybe I will on my next amazon order. I have another on the way from Rockler. Sheesh what a waste of $20.
> 
> cocheseusa - I thought that might be true but the rounded corners in the slot was a red flag. Because then youd have to round off the corners of whatever insert you use.


Nah, easier would be to use a pin in the table or a fence and simply finish the cut on the corners than try to fit a rounded insert.

Your library more likely than not has a good enough book or two on the subject, and there's enough free resources on the net to get you by.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/pdf/drawerbuildingbasics.pdf

http://www.knottyplans.com/index.php?page=200422


----------

